# Electrician. What!!!!!!!



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

here in the states we do it all the time.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.trainingbyreactfast.co.uk/intensive_electrical_training_course.htm

and you get a free Megger and toolkit to boot

only £4995 plus the proverbial I would imagine and ONLY 6 weeks

Took me more than 6 weeks to get the knack of stripping twin with snips! PYRO with snips took months


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Frank

I came across an interesting thing a couple of weeks ago,i recently did some work for a local farmer who has a lot of chickens in sheds,churning out eggs by the million each day.
Well he had two new sheds erected and got me in to wire and connect up on the proviso that " His " man ran the site " He's an ELECTRICIAN ALSO "
ok no problem i said.

" So how do you join this pipe then ? " 

" Do we put wires in before we fix it on the ceiling ? " 

So i bit my tongue ( nearly going right through at one point ! 
I sent him off to connect the feeder motors, 1 horsepower 3 phase,simple right ? wrong ! "What way round do i fit these wires ? " steam already rising from my ears. 
I went along with it for a couple of hours, we finally hit the jackpot when i checked one of his rotary isolators then said to him " Your not a time served ELECTRICIAN are you ? I don't know anyone who wires the earth through the fourth pole of an isolator !!!!!!! "

His reply was " I am AS qualified as you are because i've done a weeks course on electrics "

I saw RED !!!!

I refrained from punching his lights out and went straight for the jugular with the QUALIFIED ELECTRICIANS favorite defence - *SARCASM*

My wife says i excell at it and i must have done a long apprenticeship in it :yes:

I said enough to get rid of him anyway.

A while ago i posted some pics on here of a kitchen fitters little cooker job,nothing ever came of that,the building control officer ( who looked about fourteen ) said they couldnt do anything and the case was closed,i stood there and lost it,time served blah blah......apprentice trained blah blah .....you know the usual senario that us olds go into,finally telling them that building control was all a load of BU!!SH!T , H.I.Ps is a toatal waste of time but a nice little earner for the estate agent.

It matters NOT how much you complain and kick up a fuss,nothing will be done UNLESS we all stand up and be counted,problem is Frank,we are a dying breed,the time served ELECTRICIAN is being replaced by the Cheapo DIY version,as i've been told on a few occasions " nothing to this electrics malarky,you just dob a couple of wires in don't you "

Maybe we all wasted our time going through our apprenticeship,doing all the crap jobs,taking abuse,busting our buns to show we were willing to learn and spending hours trying to take in all those formulae.

Why waste 5-6 years when you can achieve the same result in 5-6 *WEEKS* or even become an ELECTRICIAN in a WEEK !! 


Chris


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

what chris said


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

what Chis said, plus...my mates son is an 'apprentice Electrician' [ I would not have him as he is a total waste of space and oxygen ]. 2 years on he knows everything whilst at the same time knowing sodall. I don't know who is 'training' himHis answer to everything is 'fit a new one' or 'buy a new one'....I am beyond despair with the total attitude....sorry....rant finishes....


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Frank,

Here in Australia we have a course run by Tafe training college where you can get a Connect/Disconnect License. It was bought in to allow Plumbers to install Electric Hot water systems, without the need for an Electrician to be onsite. It's quite a good course and I know several Maintenance Fitters who hold the license also, it also allows them to remove an electric motor, replace a contactor or Overload, but it does not allow for any new cable installs/structured or replacement inside any bussbar type distribution boards.
Occassionally though, you get a few with this license that think they can be full blown Electricians in the space of 12 weeks.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Here in Ca it is legal to do work without a license as long as it's $500 or less. There is so much of this "jerk work" as I call it going on I am not sure if I like it or hate it because half of by business is redoing other "electricians" work.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

That goes with anything though. Three years ago my wife graduated nursing school so she was officially considered a nurse. But that didn't mean that she could go into any department in a hospital and know what she was doing. Like anything it takes years of training to really get good at something. Years ago I went to cooking school but after i finished I would have hardly considered myself a cook. It too took years of training with some of the best Frenchies to really consider myself a good cook. Just like it took me years of proper training to become a good, well rounded electrician. These companies or schools are just using lame marketing techniques to get people to go to their schools, thats all and there are plenty of people that but into it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

captkirk said:


> That goes with anything though. Three years ago my wife graduated nursing school so she was officially considered a nurse. But that didn't mean that she could go into any department in a hospital and know what she was doing. Like anything it takes years of training to really get good at something. Years ago I went to cooking school but after i finished I would have hardly considered myself a cook. It too took years of training with some of the best Frenchies to really consider myself a good cook. Just like it took me years of proper training to become a good, well rounded electrician. These companies or schools are just using lame marketing techniques to get people to go to their schools, thats all and there are plenty of people that but into it.


 

Cook to electrician, so now you just fry stuff?


----------



## sparkyfarky (May 7, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Here in Ca it is legal to do work without a license as long as it's $500 or less. There is so much of this "jerk work" as I call it going on I am not sure if I like it or hate it because half of by business is redoing other "electricians" work.


nah.. that wrong!! shouldnt be allowed to touch any wiring at all... Hat goin into a house and start fault finding when all colour codes are wrong..." U';; get a 5000$+ fine here in australia..


----------



## JD_tractorguy (May 11, 2011)

Dangerous, strange times.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

sparkyfarky said:


> nah.. that wrong!! shouldnt be allowed to touch any wiring at all... Hat goin into a house and start fault finding when all colour codes are wrong..." U';; get a 5000$+ fine here in australia..


Three years later...


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

JD_tractorguy said:


> Dangerous, strange times.


And four months after that...


----------



## moons657 (May 10, 2011)

Yea I always see them advertisements on sky tv and wonder how they get away with it. Same with be a plumber in 3 weeks etc...
There's a reason we study and do a four year apprenticeship and not a few week course

Sent from my iPod touch using ET Forum


----------

